# Bumblebees



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Someone recently asked me about pollinating his greenhouse and I got to thinking about bumblebees. I have heard that bumblebees are great for greenhouse duties, preferable to honeybees. I know nothing of them but find them interesting. How does one manage bumblebees for pollinating in a greenhouse? What sort of "hives"? Can they be moved around like honeybees? Is there a problem with greenhouse enclosures?
Does anyone on this forum manage bumblebees?
Sheri


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

>I have heard that bumblebees are great for greenhouse duties, preferable to honeybees. 

Sheri, Yes this is very true, This is big business for them in the geenhouse market. Up scale restauant's seek out these veggies because of there quality. 


>Can they be moved around like honeybees? 

Yes, card board boxes 

There a place in Watsonville, CA Bees west inc , that raises bumblebees.I use to do alot of business with them, good folks.

Keith


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's the guide to raising local bumble bees

http://befriendingbumblebees.com/


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Michael, I ordered the book just now.
Sheri


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

can you get honey from bumbles?

sounds interesting, I always thought they nested underground.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Whats the going rate for a bumblebee hive in a green house? I'm sure this question has many different answers, but I'm curious.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

>Whats the going rate for a bumblebee hive in a green house? 

$100 +, that figure is five years old. There is quit a bit to this.
Keith


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Keith Jarrett said:


> >Whats the going rate for a bumblebee hive in a green house?
> 
> $100 +, that figure is five years old. There is quit a bit to this.
> Keith


From: http://www.beesorbugs.com/pollination.htm

Class A (Large) hive 8-15,000 SQ. FT. APPROX. 10-12 WKS $200.00 
Class B (Small) hive 4-8,000 SQ. FT. APPROX. 6-8 WKS $110.00
Class C (Mini) hive 3-4,000 SQ. FT. APPROX. 4-5 WKS $ 65.00
Outdoor Four-pak APPROX 8 WKS $210.00

Some other goodies: 
http://207.5.17.151/biobest/en/nieuws/vernieuwdehommelnest.htm
http://www.plantprod.com/US/products/bumblebeehives.html

 Keith (one of the other Keith's)


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey there Keith,

It's been some time since i've been around the bumblebee folks,
I can remember sending down drums of bee pollen for them. Funny thing, they only wanted certain kinds, they loved almond pollen.

Keith


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Interesting. How did you treat the pollen before you sent it, was it dried, frozen etc.

I keep reading that pollen freshness is paramount, and had assumed that I would need to freeze my pollne for next year . . . it would be easier if this was not the case. 

Keith


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Keith wrote,
> How did you treat the pollen before you sent it, was it dried, frozen etc.

I used gas-toxan in 55 gal barrels with plastic liner. Then I had a walk in cooler, I set the cooler at 35 degrees so I didnt have the door heaters on ( cheaper, did I say I'm cheap).I kept it this way for around six months or so before I sold out of product.

Keith, no, this Keith not that Keith.


----------

